# My Flynt - Packard Knives Are Finished . . .



## Kevin (May 26, 2014)

I don't have them yet, but Ronnie just sent me an email with these two pictures. For those that don't know, these blades were made by @robert flynt and my new local knifemaker friend Ronnie Packard handled them (I have encouraged him to join the forum). That smaller knife is one of several blanks Scott @NYWoodturner gave me to practice with before attempting the Flynts, but I had decided I didn't want to risk screwing up these fine blades so I sought professional help. Ronnie went ahead and handled one of the practice blades since it was in the box with the Flynt blades. That's FBE that I stabilized on it. One of the Flynts has stabilized Curly Koa, and the other has non-stabilized Amboyba.

I'm glad I had them professionally handled because I could not have made them look this awesome. Thanks to both Robert Flynt and Ronnie Packard for the privilege of allowing me to own their work. . . . .










I will get some top[ shots later. You can't tell it but Ronnie dovetailed the brass on the Curly Koa knife. Now to get some sheaths made . . . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2014)

Damn those are awesome. I forgot how great the blades were. The quality of the workmanship in the handles matches the blades. Those are collector pieces among collector pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2014)

We're on the phone right now - he already joined lol. :-)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (May 26, 2014)

YOWZAA!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 26, 2014)

pure beuty all of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful knives !!!! That Amboyna is awesome !!!! Cute skinner u have there too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2014)

Very VERY nice knifes!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2014)

Wow Kevin....just wow. Those are sweet looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 26, 2014)

I love the whole set. The skinner is a great EDC. The Flynt Knives are over the top. Is the middle one an integral design?


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2014)

Scott, I'm not sure what you mean by integral design. I sent Robert a rough outline of the overall shape I wanted, and he created the design and sent the blades and bolsters. I then took them and the scales to Ronnie who finished them. It was a collaboration of knifemakers with me the lucky go-between and benefactor.


----------



## robert flynt (May 26, 2014)

Love your wood selection and it look like Ronnie did an outstanding job on the bolsters and handle instillation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 26, 2014)

Kevin,

For Integrals, a knife maker can take a large bar of steel and grind a knife where the bolster is formed from the bar itself (e.g., not a separate bolster which is soldered in place). You do not see many of these types of knives but I really like them. I have seen some knives where the handles are on top and bottom of the tang instead of the sides. Pretty cool work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2014)

Scott I understand now. No they're not integral. one of the sets of bolsters was predrilled by Robert because he wanted to give me an example, but the second set wasn't, and that's the one where Ronnie did the dovetail with. Can't wait to get my hands on them. Tomorrow . . . .


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2014)

WOW! Amazing knives!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (May 26, 2014)

Your a lucky man Kevin, that's a beautiful set of blades!...congrats to both knife makers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (May 27, 2014)

Outstanding! Beautiful work. I love wood you decided to put on knives. Robert and Ronnie did awesome work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 27, 2014)

I keep coming back to admire again and again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bearmanric (May 27, 2014)

Those are killer Kevin. I hope to break my Flynt in this week calling bear. Rick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brown down (May 28, 2014)

are those twin blades, just different handles? those are absolutely sick! how long is that skinner? 

which ones the snake killer?


----------

